# Tips for staying with in laws?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am visiting my long distance in laws in less than a month. Our relationship has been largely over the phone and through letters. We have not spent much time in each other's presence. 

It is daunting to go from being over the phone, to staying at their home for 3 days. My mother in law is a kind and decent woman, though she gets jealous when her son's wives have material things; my guess is that Ma was deprived of many things she wanted. After being subjected to an abusive mom, I can certainly handle a little grumbling. 

Dad is a jovial, relaxed sort who is easy to please. He just wants to drink his rum, do jigsaw puzzles to keep his mind sharp and play with his grandaughter.

My husband's little town only has whites in it; I am the only African American they have even had a conversation with! The women in my husband's family, including Ma, often tell each other how "wonderful" they think I am. :smthumbup: I feel like all eyes will be on me; my husband has warned me that the town will be abuzz when we get there. 

Any tips for me?


----------

